# Guide to Buying Properties in UAE



## morphine (Oct 30, 2013)

I am developing a guide for expatriates that are interested to acquire properties in the United Arab Emirates.

Property market in the country has witnessed a tremendous boost during 2013 which is evident from the projects that were showcased during City Scape in September, and with a decision on Expo 2020 coming to a close in less than a month, (which is very likely that Dubai will secure this year) investors are holding tight to their holdings while new investors are on a buying frenzy. 

A greater demand has seen an increase in property prices and to ensure that this is not resulting in to another property bubble, government of UAE has taken measures to put an end to pre-2008 buyer behavior. 

I would appreciate inputs from members on the above statements.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It is a volatile property market in UAE without the laws to protect owners/investors


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

AlexDhabi said:


> It is a volatile property market in UAE without the laws to protect owners/investors


Dubai is doing a fair job of developing property laws and the necessary authorities to police the laws. AD is years behind on this


----------



## morphine (Oct 30, 2013)

AlexDhabi, Do you have an experience that you would like to share here? It would be of great help. 

UAE is developing property laws, though it will take time to implement the standards practiced in the developed world.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry market surveys / research is not allowed per the forum rules.


----------

